# I Had Foot Surgery Today



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

It seems like our family is still in a bad streak of health issues. Last month I spent the night in ER over a bad arthritic back that acted up because of my bad left foot. Today I had surgery on that foot and am now glued to my bed with my laptop until I get the courage to start walking on my aircast. I have crutches from prior surgeries - knee surgery and broken foot (opposite foot) and of course DH's wheelchair, so have been using these. 

Last Friday I went to see my Neurosurgeon and he was very alarmed over the condition of my neck. I brought in 3 year old MRI films of my upper back and neck and at that time I had 2 bad bulging discs pushing into my spinal cord. So today I couldn't be put totally under and had to have nerve blocks instead to avoid having a breathing tube put down my throat and my neck tilted back. He was afraid they could rupture and give me a spinal cord injury (don't want to go that route again in our family)! Now next week I need to go in for new MRI's of my entire back and back to the neurosurgeon to find out how much worse my neck has become. 

I just want to get better and back to showing and agility!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Libby *GET WELL SOON!*
Please let me know if I can help in any way:grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Libby- sending you well wishes and hugs:hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Libby
sending get well vibes and lots of hugs:hug::hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha Libby - I just saw this, after I wrote to you!! 

Hope you heal real quick!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Libby hope you get better soon:hug:Sounds like you're dealing with a lot of pain, and I'm sure that's frutrating.
Gina


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Get well soon! :grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope you will feel better soon...and get good news next week!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear you had to have surgery, Libby! You had nerve blocks for the foot surgery? How did THAT go?! :jaw: 

A lot of people can function well with bulging disks, but when they cause a ton of trouble it's always best to get them looked at. I've been there and am still there, though no surgery for this chick. Way too scary for me! I know you didn't have a choice, Libby. (((hugs))) and wishes for a speedy recovery. Let us know when the new MRI is done!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww Libby! this just SUCKS!!! I am sending you fast acting healing vibes! and hope that this string of bad luck has run it's course. 

Hugs to you and yours...and continued thoughts of good health.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG Libby you are living my life. Back, neck and shoulder problems. One foot surgery in October for 2 Morton Neuromas, the other in December for a bunion. The second was easier as they gave me an ankle ice pack rather than behind the knee.

Stay in bed, keep off of it to keep the swelling down. I did not heed this advice and am still paying for it.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh dear Libby! You've had more than your fair share of medical issues! I'm sending get well wishes your way and hope you feel better soon! :grouphug: Please let us know if there's anything we can help you with!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Libby, I'm so sorry to hear of your health problems. I do hope you feel better soon. You've had more than your fair share of troubles. Sending well wishes your way!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Libby, I'm sorry to read you're going through SO much. I'm sending you healing and strength vibes (((HUGS)))


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Libby, I can relate. I have had two foot surgeries in the past year and one looming in the near future. I had to stay in bed with my foot propped up on pillows for six weeks with NO weight bearing at all. The forum kept me sane as I sat in bed with my laptop.....LOL
I hope all goes well with your neck problem and that you won't have to have any more surgery. You are in my prayers as you recuperate from this surgery.

Kathie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby~ Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way :hug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Libby- I am so sorry to hear about your surgery. I hope you heal quickly! Your family has been through enough lately, you deserve a break! (and a vacation!)
Hang in there- I am thinking of you!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Libby, 
Hoping you are better soon and sending you a get-well hug!:hug:
Suzy


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Somebody did not get the memo that your family has been through enough. Perhaps we should resend it!

Get well soon, Libby. What kind of foot surgery did you have?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Feel better and speedy recovery.
I am sure your pups will be close by as you recover!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gosh Libby, you and your family sure have had a rough time lately. I hope you recover quickly and as Debby said, please let us know if you need *anything.*:hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Libby, you are having a rough time! I hope the scans give you good news, or at least stable news. That's scary...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Libby, I am so sorry about the foot surgery. I hope you heal quickly and back to showing your pups. :grouphug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Libby,
OUCH!!!!!!!! I am sending positive vibes your way that you will heal fast and won't need any more surgeries.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all the healing thoughts and good vibes! 

I wasn't prepared for what I got ~ I thought it was going to be a simple surgery to remove a large heal spur but I over looked the main cause of my foot problems and had "Endoscopic Plantar Fascial Release - Left Foot" surgery. Luckily it is my left foot so I can drive soon! 

I tried walking on it today and it hurts way too much and started throbbing. That is when I realized the arch of my foot is hurting as much as my heal so I looked it up on the Internet to find out exactly what I had, and it was much more than I bargained for! I sure hope I bounce back by early next week as I am running out of vacation time at work and already used up my sick day time when Kie was in the hospital. I have my MRI scheduled for Monday at 5:00 pm, so will get that out of the way. I think my boss has had it with all of our family medical problems and wants me back without any more excuses. I sure hope the new MRI's bring no new changes. 

My little girls have been super good therapy girls and have laid on the bed and guard me. Every once in a while they get up and come to clean my face! They are three little sweeties :biggrin1: taking care of mommy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you are up and around soon. I have L4/5 bulging discs which causes sciatica on both sides. It is fun when the weather changes. Feel better and try not to do too much too soon.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry Libby, I'm way behind on everything. I hope you are feeling better soon and get good results from the MRI.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ME TOO, ME TOO - just saw this..

Gosh girl - you have had more than your fair share of issues!

Remember - I am just around the corner - I could walk the "kids" bring some food!

Or anything you need....

wet kisses and hugs to a speedy and painfree recovery

Lovies!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> ME TOO, ME TOO - just saw this..
> 
> Gosh girl - you have had more than your fair share of issues!
> 
> ...


Want to bring the furkids and come to Texas? :biggrin1: Hubby is getting tired of taking off of work to take care of me.....well, he isn't but his boss is.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

libby, heal quickly! i am glad your girls are keeping you company.


----------

